# Youtubers



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

How do you guys feel about these guys putting out these videos where you can clearly see in the background where they are and pretty much when things are running for the world to see is this making thing tougher or more crowded?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

There are only a few of them that consistently catch fish. People have been bitching about Brant in particular since he started his channel. I personally enjoy his videos and have actually learned a few things from them. 99% of the people who watch them are armchair fishermen anyway. To make money, it's a constant grind for these guys to create, edit and publish content.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Googans with gopros!! Most catch one or two fish and its the same Fuc&%*@ story " THE BITE HAS BEEN SO HOT!!! THE MONSTERS ARE CHOMPING!!!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

are you talking mathgeek, kyleforawhile, etc.? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA,
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> are you talking mathgeek, kyleforawhile, etc.? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA,
> jack


Hell just about every swinging dick has a Youtube channel around here now


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Most of them are insufferable but it is honestly no different than in the very early 2000's and earlier with the "hero shots" plastered all over every tackle shop. 

What is most interesting to me is what is largely enjoyed by most for the solitude has to be captured, narrated, and shared with anyone and everyone. That sounds like my personal nightmare. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

The thing I notice is that none of the guys in this area that truly know a lot about fishing and techniques, and catch good fish consistently have YouTube channels. I don’t watch much fishing in general, especially on YouTube, so I can’t say if they are putting out good info or not. It does put to much info out there though and can ruin a good spot in a hurry. Did watch a couple of Brants videos at one point, he knows what he’s doing, but seemed very basic with lots of live bait and Gulp shrimp which will not keep me interested.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

I used to watch Brant just to see where he went but when he stopped going out on his own boat I stopped watching. I only watched his inshore/nearshore fishing when I could see some landmarks. But, I cringed looking at his dirty seats and sometimes embarrassed for P'cola by his grammar.


----------



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

I personally enjoy some of them...Brant and Matt (Beach Bum) are entertaining guys and give some good info. I personally don't worry too much about "spots" getting ruined--I think if you fish peak times in easy access spots you're asking for a crowd anyway. Not to mention that this area has been a popular fishing destination for decades--I'm not sure there are too many secret spots out there. I don't have a problem with people that actually enjoy fishing getting a line in the water--it's the ones that would sooner drink beer and smoke pot that leave trash everywhere that I care about.


----------

